# Otopharynx lithobates



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I've seen awesome pics of males with no splotching but alot of colored males with the black splotching on their sides like females have. At what age/size do they loose the splotches?Or is it a geographic varient that doesnt have them?


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I am not real knowledgeable on this species but I'd guess conditions and moods have a lot to do with the blotches


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

exasperatus2002 said:


> I've seen awesome pics of males with no splotching but alot of colored males with the black splotching on their sides like females have. At what age/size do they loose the splotches?Or is it a geographic varient that doesnt have them?


If he feels dominate in the tank he should go all blue in time.

Best bet would to have him in with girls to get that extra 10% of color if you want a 'show' Z-Rock.

My adult 6in male never gets any bluer than below. 8in Liuli and Pheno males are dominate the tank.



















Hope this helps.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Ahhhhh........ he is awesome if he never gets bluer that be fine with me if he were mine. NICE!


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey goofboy how did it take for your litho to grow that size


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

poseidons minions said:


> Hey goofboy how did it take for your litho to grow that size


I got him in a trade for some Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli) fry a year and a half ago and he was just about 4.5in at that time. I have no clue how long he took to get there.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a similarly related question, which I hope doesn't look like I'm trying to hijack this thread.

When do they start showing the yellow on their heads? I have two 4" males in separate tanks, but neither is showing yellow on their heads (just on their top fins).


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

Should show color on head by 4-5 inches. This is mine when he was young, maybe 4 inches or so. I think he was colored at 3 inches but the yellow stripe on head did not go all the way down until about 4.








I grew him up from 1.5 inch to 4+ inch in a year or so. The more you feed, the quicker they grow. The bad thing about heavy feeding is all the water changes and possibility of bloat.

This is the same fish at 6 inches. The color is solid purple when being aggressive, otherwise he is just as you see in the photo. He is a little smaller than most of the fish in the tank.


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

Dego510 said:


> I have a similarly related question, which I hope doesn't look like I'm trying to hijack this thread.
> 
> When do they start showing the yellow on their heads? I have two 4" males in separate tanks, but neither is showing yellow on their heads (just on their top fins).


The yellow on the head or blaze varies from fish to fish. Some may never get it and some will have it very young. You just have to get lucky or keep an eye out for that special one that you are looking for. :thumb:


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

dtune21 said:


> The yellow on the head or blaze varies from fish to fish. *Some may never get it and some will have it very young.* You just have to get lucky or keep an eye out for that special one that you are looking for. :thumb:


Not what I wanted to hear. Neither of the 2 have yellow on their heads.


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

Dego510 said:


> dtune21 said:
> 
> 
> > The yellow on the head or blaze varies from fish to fish. *Some may never get it and some will have it very young.* You just have to get lucky or keep an eye out for that special one that you are looking for. :thumb:
> ...


Lol I feel your pain. I have 3 in my tank atm and only one has the full blaze and it took me a long time looking around to find him. I will probably trade off the other two now that I have the one I want. Good luck on your search!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Dego510 said:


> I have a similarly related question, which I hope doesn't look like I'm trying to hijack this thread.
> 
> When do they start showing the yellow on their heads? I have two 4" males in separate tanks, but neither is showing yellow on their heads (just on their top fins).


I dont mind any experience on this species is welcome so I wont have to ask it in a different thread.


----------



## Mugen-Malawi (Apr 2, 2004)

The thing is...the are two types of lithobates that are available for us to buy and rare. The first is the zimbawe rocks variant which has the yellow blaze. The second is the aristo red top variant which doesn't have the yellow blaze. So depending on the variant, you may or may not have the variant that have the blaze. Almost like the iceberg S. freyer and non iceberg S. freyer.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I prefer the Zrock variant.


----------

